# NFL to stencil 'End Racism' on end zone borders as part of social justice rollout for kickoff week



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.

'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
_As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


----------



## Taz (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


You can stick to soccer, it's simpler for you to understand. And there's BEER!


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism"


Why do you feel obligated to support racism?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


So, you clearly are against ending racism.   Gotcha.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism"
> ...


It's a key component of the orange cult.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 28, 2020)

IF there even is a kick off week.....


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...



Only a brain dead dipshit would believe that those stencils would help end anything...


----------



## SmokeALib (Jul 28, 2020)

I am done with NFL. Their ratings will be in the shitter.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 28, 2020)

People who just want to watch a football game will instead be preached to and scolded that we're all together.  Just what people want to hear all afternoon.

Sports is killing itself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


I'm against any asshole that believes he's entitled to preach at me.  BLM is a terrorist organization.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Pure idiocy is a key component of the Democrat party.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 28, 2020)

And I'll paint end the NFL on my living room carpet.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism"
> ...


Why do you feel obligated to support terrorism?


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​




The NFL is a private business in a free country, they can do as they please.

No on is forced to watch this.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 28, 2020)

Taz said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


rugbys a better option,,,


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Taz said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


You TDS morons just hate when your imbecile schemes backfire on you, don't you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


The NFL is a government protected monopoly.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 28, 2020)

Do the executives for these teams and their respective sports truly WANT to go bankrupt? 

Nobody is BUYING tickets for your games or turning them on their TVs to see your Socisl justice pandering. On the other hand, many of us ARE tuning your sport or team out because of these Social Justice messages.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 28, 2020)

I used to pay for the NFL ticket so I could watch every game if I wanted....and I would purchase game replay and red zone...I was a Raider fan and had a room filled with their merchandise but when the NFL began to move over seas and gave so much power and money to greedy players and their greedy agents the game fell apart for me....I sold or tossed all of my NFL crap and turned it off for good after the knee debacle....
I cancelled game replay and the ticket and haven't watched an NFL game since...the NFL is dead to me just like the NBA and just like what the MLB is working towards....I'm not a racist and I won't be treated like one by a league I pay to enjoy....I was born in the dark but it wasn't last night......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​



  You gotta love this comment in the article......

"The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo said"

   What a load of horseshit!!!
They obviously didnt learn a thing after Hillary's deplorable comment.
   You cant call the vast majority of your fans racist and not expect some blowback.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​



Well one thing this shows you is that some are starting to realize that the Black Lives Matter slogan has been co-opted and rendered toxic.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2020)

*END BLM FILTH -----*the death toll in my town 
   continues to climb-----mostly fairly young males shot in the   
  head  nothing ENTIRELY NEW       just more of it----*BLM*


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 28, 2020)

A bunch of multi-millionairs running around playing a silly game complaining how life is unfair.

What ever....


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> It's a key component of the orange cult.


*Trump owes his election to White Supremacy, imho:*





"'I think we now have a President with some of the same ideals,' a member of the Loyal White Knights of the Ku Klux Klan said.Photograph by Chet Strange / Getty" 

What a White Supremacist Told Me After Donald Trump Was Elected


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> I used to pay for the NFL ticket so I could watch every game if I wanted....and I would purchase game replay and red zone...I was a Raider fan and had a room filled with their merchandise but when the NFL began to move over seas and gave so much power and money to greedy players and their greedy agents the game fell apart for me....I sold or tossed all of my NFL crap and turned it off for good after the knee debacle....
> I cancelled game replay and the ticket and haven't watched an NFL game since...the NFL is dead to me just like the NBA and just like what the MLB is working towards....I'm not a racist and I won't be treated like one by a league I pay to enjoy....I was born in the dark but it wasn't last night......


The quip goes "I was born at night, but it wasn't last night."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's a key component of the orange cult.
> ...


How have you managed to survive as long as you have?  You're a prime candidate for a Darwin award.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

martybegan said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


I'm surprised it didn't die when they marched down a street in NYC chanting "pigs in a blanket.  Fry them like bacon!"


----------



## SeaGal (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> _The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​



The NFL is first and foremost a money making enterprise that is often assisted by taxpayer funds.  A few catchy 'advertising' slogans doesn't affect their bottom line. 

Now if the NFL was willing to put their money where their mouth is, to truly bring people together, to help conquer racism (and misogyny), they would field teams that look like the people of America.  

62% white (caucasian)
16.9% hispanic (caucasian also, btw)
12,6% black
5.2% asian

and 50+% female

That would make an solidarity statement worth noting! 
(though gate receipts may decline somewhat)


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


I will not see it


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism"
> ...




said the man that supports genocide.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




they have been given special treatment, so that they could provide entertainment to the fans. 


not so they can insult the fans and the nation with that asshole accusations.


they want to abuse the special privileges they have been given?

time to take those privileges away.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 28, 2020)

*NFL to stencil 'End Racism' on end zone borders as part of social justice rollout for kickoff week*

So I guess the NFL believes their white audience are all racist......not a very good business model....


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> hy do you feel obligated to support terrorism?


I don't...
..why do you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Many of their stadiums are provided using taxpayer dollars.  These arrangements should be rescinded so long as they insist on insulting their fans.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > hy do you feel obligated to support terrorism?
> ...


Sure you do.  You support Antifa and BLM.  Trump is not a terrorist or a white supremacist.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> said the man that supports genocide.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​








						This is Animal Planet
					






					www.animalplanet.com


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Sure you do. You support Antifa and BLM. Trump is not a terrorist or a white supremacist.


Antifa and BLM are self-defense reactions to 200 years of white supremacy.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Sure seems like it's like garlic to a vampire.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > hy do you feel obligated to support terrorism?
> ...




said the man that supports genocide.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




that would be step one. i'm not even sure what other protections that have, but they should all be rescinded.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Why do you feel obligated to support racism?


Because you are promoting racism against whites


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't want to end racism, but I'll hold my nose, and watch the games anyways.


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2020)

What's wrong with a group that just keeps on killing themselves?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> I used to pay for the NFL ticket so I could watch every game if I wanted....and I would purchase game replay and red zone...I was a Raider fan and had a room filled with their merchandise but when the NFL began to move over seas and gave so much power and money to greedy players and their greedy agents the game fell apart for me....I sold or tossed all of my NFL crap and turned it off for good after the knee debacle....
> I cancelled game replay and the ticket and haven't watched an NFL game since...the NFL is dead to me just like the NBA and just like what the MLB is working towards....I'm not a racist and I won't be treated like one by a league I pay to enjoy....I was born in the dark but it wasn't last night......


The nfl is dead to me also


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > said the man that supports genocide.




he is a fucking asshole. who is wrong about everything he said. i hope he dies and goes to hell. fuck him.


----------



## SeaGal (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Why do you feel obligated to support racism?





Correll said:


> said the man that supports genocide.



You just inspired an epiphany!  

Think how many thousands of black lives (and white, and female) would matter if only the NFL  boldly displayed in the end zones banners that say...'Choose Life'.  Now that would be a sight to see!


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you do. You support Antifa and BLM. Trump is not a terrorist or a white supremacist.
> ...



antifa and blm are commie assholes. as are you.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you do. You support Antifa and BLM. Trump is not a terrorist or a white supremacist.
> ...


Really...so the bakery owner that lost everything he had worked for for over 40 years in Seattle because his bakery was torched is a white supremacist?...what kind of monster are you?....where did you get your education from?.....you can try and make me pay for something I'm not guilty of but you had better be ready for a fight.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you do. You support Antifa and BLM. Trump is not a terrorist or a white supremacist.
> ...


They are Marxist terrorist organizations.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> How have you managed to survive as long as you have? You're a prime candidate for a Darwin award.







Bigots of the world...unite


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> not so they can insult the fans and the nation with that asshole accusations.


Only racists and Trump supporters are insulted by calls to end racism; maybe you will be happier in Russia?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > not so they can insult the fans and the nation with that asshole accusations.
> ...




you lefty faggots have demonstrated that when you say "Wacist" you are actually saying "anyone to the right of fucking lenin".


so, fuck you.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


Why aren't you against Martians invading our planet?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Because you are promoting racism against whites


Got a link?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

SeaGal said:


> Think how many thousands of black lives (and white, and female) would matter if only the NFL boldly displayed in the end zones banners that say...'Choose Life'. Now that would be a sight to see!


How would the US military react to that thought?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> antifa and blm are commie assholes. as are you.


Got a link?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Really...so the bakery owner that lost everything he had worked for for over 40 years in Seattle because his bakery was torched is a white supremacist?


What do you imagine you contribute by cherry-picking examples WITHOUT providing any evidence in support of your claim?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > not so they can insult the fans and the nation with that asshole accusations.
> ...


Only a racist wouldn't feel insulted by being called a racist.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> They are Marxist terrorist organizations.


*Worry more about capitalist terror.*




[Badiou and Politics] How Global Capitalism Generates Terrorism, Racism, and Xenophobia.



"Capitalism describes our current global situation


"The result of global capitalism is the creation of a few concentrated pillars of wealth, surrounded by devastated zones from whence this wealth was generated (through colonialism, military intervention, pillaging, coercion, etc.)


These devastated zones produce a youth entranced by the riches and promises of capitalism, and a desire to be a part of its domination. However, there is decidedly no place for these youth as capitalism becomes increasingly mechanized and devoid of the need for manual labor."


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> you lefty faggots have demonstrated that when you say "Wacist" you are actually saying "anyone to the right of fucking lenin".
> 
> 
> so, fuck you.


Why do you waste bandwidth with stupid shit like that?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > They are Marxist terrorist organizations.
> ...


Marxism murdered 150 million people.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > you lefty faggots have demonstrated that when you say "Wacist" you are actually saying "anyone to the right of fucking lenin".
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Only a racist wouldn't feel insulted by being called a racist.


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Marxism murdered 150 million people.


Capitalism has killed multiples of that number.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa and blm are commie assholes. as are you.
> ...


Black Lives Matter co-founder describes herself as ‘trained Marxist’


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Only a racist wouldn't feel insulted by being called a racist.
> ...


The NFL is calling its fans a bunch of racists, you fucking moron.


----------



## SeaGal (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Think how many thousands of black lives (and white, and female) would matter if only the NFL boldly displayed in the end zones banners that say...'Choose Life'. Now that would be a sight to see!
> ...


Your reaction is far more 'revealing'.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Marxism murdered 150 million people.
> ...


ROFL!  Wrong.  Capitalism has saved billions of people from starvation, infections diseases and other medical conditions.


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jul 28, 2020)

And then they started coming for your escapesim. 

Enjoying sports should be the most apolitical activity on the planet..

However, now you aren't allowed to just enjoy your movies, shows, sports, books, comics, video games, etc... without the woke whackadoos trying to ruin it all.

This has been happening for years. In all aspects of our culture and pop media. 

Democrat sjw commie scumbags have infiltrated everything in our society with their subversive and pervasive political propaganda.

What these ideologue turds and the corporate panderers don't understand is that the more you push this garbage nonsense at me..the more and more, I tune you out. 

I will go live in the woods without electricity or anything, if it means I don't have to put up with any of their bullshit any longer.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*Your link:*

"'The first thing, I think, is that we actually do have an ideological frame. Myself and Alicia in particular are trained organizers,' she said, referring to BLM co-founder Alicia Garza.

"'We are trained Marxists. We are super-versed on, sort of, ideological theories. And I think that what we really tried to do is build a movement that could be utilized by many, many black folk,' Cullors added in the interview with Jared Ball of The Real News Network."

*How does that make them "commie assholes'?*


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The NFL is calling its fans a bunch of racists, you fucking moron.


ALL it's fans?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


What part of "We are trained Marxists" didn't you understand?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The NFL is calling its fans a bunch of racists, you fucking moron.
> ...


Anyone watching games where the field has a message calling them racists.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

SeaGal said:


> Your reaction is far more 'revealing'.


"Life" or "choice" is a false dichotomy:




How about "pro-conscience"?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> What part of "We are trained Marxists" didn't you understand?


The "asshole" part, obviously one you have little problem with.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's a key component of the orange cult.
> ...



Idiot article written by an idiot who had a conversation with another idiot


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> ROFL! Wrong. Capitalism has saved billions of people from starvation, infections diseases and other medical conditions


Capitalism killed million of Americans since 1492, millions of Europeans during the two Great Capitalist Wars of the 20th Century, and continues to kill millions today from lack of clean water, adequate supplies of medicine and food simply because capitalists can NOT earn enough PROFITS.

Why do you think profits TRUMP human needs?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > What part of "We are trained Marxists" didn't you understand?
> ...


All commies are assholes, just like all Nazis and white supremacists are assholes.


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Capitalism killed million of Americans since 1492



Capitalism usually doesn't work for those who are lazy and/or stupid. If you fix those things about yourself, you should start doing fine in America.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL! Wrong. Capitalism has saved billions of people from starvation, infections diseases and other medical conditions
> ...


You blame capitalism for WW II?  The USSR, German and Italy weren't capitalist, moron.

Capitalism isn't responsible for lack of clean water, adequate supplies of medicine and food.  Capitalism has made all those things far more abundant than they were before capitalism.   Socialism caused 40 million people in China to starve to death.  Virtually every socialist country has suffered from famine.

You're a brainwashed idiot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalism killed million of Americans since 1492
> ...


It actually works even for them.  Capitalism pays the welfare they live on.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


It's long past time for this nations idiotic facination and obcession with everything sports to end anyway. They're grown men playing at kids games for pity sake. Get your fat asses off the damn couch  and go do something with your life.  Something worthwhile and useful for a change that maybe even contributes something to mankind instead of vegging out and wasting space, resources and oxegyn.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Anyone watching games where the field has a message calling them racists.


The NFL's message doesn't call anyone a racist.
It sounds like your conscience is bothering you?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's a key component of the orange cult.
> ...


This is trump's base.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


Interesting how the orange cult has its worshippers turning away from our military, our handicapped and now our sports.


----------



## SeaGal (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> How about "pro-conscience"?



How about they just play ball?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching games where the field has a message calling them racists.
> ...


Of course it does.  It calls everyone watching the game a racist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Why do you TDS morons have to denigrate everyone who doesn't support your Marxist anti-American agenda?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> diot article written by an idiot who had a conversation with another idiot


What's your estimation of Donald Trump's IQ?




FACT CHECK: Is This Donald Trump's Intelligence Quotient?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Of course it does. It calls everyone watching the game a racist.


Only those with a reason to believe they are racists.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> All commies are assholes, just like all Nazis and white supremacists are assholes.


Like all capitalists are greedy?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

SeaGal said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you feel obligated to support racism?
> ...


There's nothing wrong with "Choose Life".....because it allows for Choice.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > diot article written by an idiot who had a conversation with another idiot
> ...



your  citation is meaningless


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Name calling again.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > not so they can insult the fans and the nation with that asshole accusations.
> ...


Whose to say that some of them aren't already working for Russia?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it does. It calls everyone watching the game a racist.
> ...


Wrong, asshole.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


As of right now, they might be an improvement.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > All commies are assholes, just like all Nazis and white supremacists are assholes.
> ...


All commies are greedy, moron.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> Capitalism usually doesn't work for those who are lazy and/or stupid. If you fix those things about yourself, you should start doing fine in America.


How's capitalism working for Middle Eastern refugees today or for millions of Americans whose jobs have been sent to China over the past 40 years?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalism usually doesn't work for those who are lazy and/or stupid. If you fix those things about yourself, you should start doing fine in America.
> ...


The things you are whining about don't happen in capitalist countries, moron.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Marxism murdered 150 million people.
> ...


As has religion in one form or another.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So....you self-identify, eh?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Unlike you I'm not a TDS moron who doesn't know when he's being insulted.

Go fuck yourself, douchebag.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​




Yeah, I'll be watching golf and professional curling that day.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Juicey Omelette said:


> And then they started coming for your escapesim.
> 
> Enjoying sports should be the most apolitical activity on the planet..
> 
> ...


Orange cultists being solidly groomed to reject even sports.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You sound upset....why aren't you embracing your racism?  Surely it makes you proud.  Your pride shines thru on your posts.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching games where the field has a message calling them racists.
> ...


conscience?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


You certainly are struggling.  But I get how you don't like it when racists are denigrated.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're proud to be a douchebag, aren't you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I get that you like to wallow in shit.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I'm proud of being against racism.   It would be racists who would consider that being a douchbag, correct?


----------



## BigDave (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


Fuck the NFL i've pretty much had enough!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


When you find yourself on the same side as George, then you know you're a double barrelled idiot.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The things that rattle around in your mind.     ....and then come out in your posts......


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You aren't against racism.  You are a racist, and you're a douchebag.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

BigDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You are sure confused....After your whining about what the NFL is putting on their field end zones, and then you call others racist?    Sounds like you have to take that same cognitive test that bunker boy took.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Crixus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


Curling is fun....golf is brain numbing boring.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




My did does curling. There used to be a league that played every Sunday at the ice rink in the galleria up town.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


I tried it a couple of times....an organization I belonged to bought a set of stones for a new curling club at an Iceoplex near us.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​



So you're against ending racism?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


That's what the OP is about....and then he got all weird.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2020)

for the sake of JUSTICE------stencils on the  END-ZONE  should be opened to a multitude of interest for the sake of  JUSTICE IN A DIVERSE SOCIETY


----------



## BigDave (Jul 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


I'm against the NFL becoming the SJW Snowflake league


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Do you actually believe you're fooling anyone?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You blame capitalism for WW II? The USSR, German and Italy weren't capitalist, moron.


German capitalists invaded Russia to seize its resources, Loon; which is exactly why Capitalism was invented.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

SeaGal said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > How about "pro-conscience"?
> ...


Without any Pentagon propaganda?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You blame capitalism for WW II? The USSR, German and Italy weren't capitalist, moron.
> ...


Russia invaded Finland and then participated in carving up Poland with Nazi Germany.  It takes a special kind of stupid to paint the USSR as the victim in WW II.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > antifa and blm are commie assholes. as are you.
> ...



got a real reply, commie troll boy?

you've been clear where you are coming from. we got the gist of it. you are a commie anti-american traitor.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > you lefty faggots have demonstrated that when you say "Wacist" you are actually saying "anyone to the right of fucking lenin".
> ...




you lefty faggots have demonstrated that when you say "Wacist" you are actually saying "anyone to the right of fucking lenin".


so, fuck you.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Of course it does. It calls everyone watching the game a racist.


How does this call everyone watching a racist




???


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




george knows that. he was just asking for a link to be an asshole. 


note how he does not address that fact that you proved my point at all


thus, we see that his demand for a link was not a real question designed to advance the conversation, but just him being a commie troll boy.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




anyone that would support an ideology soaked in as much blood and oppression as communism, is a monster. 


when i call you people, "commie assholes" i am being far nicer than you deserve.


you are a soulless monster. 


and, now you will demonstrate that you had no point to make, by fading away into evasive tactics, now that rw posted the link you demanded, commie liar asshole.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it does. It calls everyone watching the game a racist.
> ...


ROFL!  Why would the need to end it if it wasn't ramant among their audience?

You TDS morons are fooled by your own propaganda.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




he understood it all. he is just being a troll boy.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Why do you TDS morons have to denigrate everyone who doesn't support your Marxist anti-American agenda?


Why do you think the NFL fan base is devoid of racists?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Yes, I know, but he provided me with an opportunity to prove that these BLM scum are commies.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you TDS morons have to denigrate everyone who doesn't support your Marxist anti-American agenda?
> ...


We know you believe they are all racists.  That's why we call you a douchebag.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




correct. as per my repeated explanation to you, you lying moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Bodecea implies you are a racist 5 different ways, and then whines about name calling.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you TDS morons have to denigrate everyone who doesn't support your Marxist anti-American agenda?
> ...



old man, too cowardly to answer a question. too driven by hate and ideology to not hit the reply button. 


and makes a fool of himself.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> your citation is meaningless


Is this one closer to reality?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




she is, like all her kind, a vicious bully. 


i've called her on it, and she is such a moron, that she thinks that somehow, that means that i should never call someone a name again and that her pointing out name calling, makes some sort of point.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> for the sake of JUSTICE------stencils on the  END-ZONE  should be opened to a multitude of interest for the sake of  JUSTICE IN A DIVERSE SOCIETY


It's the NFL's call, right?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's a key component of the orange cult.
> ...



Gee George, all this time on the board and I just don't see anything humble about you, in fact I think most would label you as arrogant. Just my observation.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

BigDave said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I thought you weren't watching anymore?    That's flouncing behavior right there.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Tell us again how you started this thread whining about the "End Racism" message on NFL end zones.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you do. You support Antifa and BLM. Trump is not a terrorist or a white supremacist.
> ...



BLM probably, Antifa? Just a bunch of entitled brats that believe the world owes them.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for the sake of JUSTICE------stencils on the  END-ZONE  should be opened to a multitude of interest for the sake of  JUSTICE IN A DIVERSE SOCIETY
> ...




yep. 

and if your only defense of their actions, is that they have the right to do it,


you know that what they are doing, is pure fucktardness.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Remember they charged the Pentagon for that....and THIS:    

 is against the U.S. Flag Code.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Name calling.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



we are done being lectured by assholes, like we are dim witted children. 

our valid complaints about your insults, is not whining. 

you are a rude and dishonest asshole.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're free to go read it if you like, shit for brains.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Oh boo hoo!


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




as per my repeated discussions with you. why are you pretending to be confused? oh right, it gives you an excuse to be an asshole.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So, you too are upset about the "End Racism" message on NFL field endzones.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


No one is swallowing your shit.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





correct. 


the implication is that we, as America, are in general, racist. 


that is both insulting and not true.


so fuck them. 


what part of this is confusing to you?


----------



## SeaGal (Jul 28, 2020)

SeaGal said:


> How about they just play ball?





georgephillip said:


> Without any Pentagon propaganda?
> View attachment 368318



Heartwarming sight...don't ya think? 
I really like this part too...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I am awed by your repartee.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





crushes you like a bug. and you know it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm awed by your hypocrisy and total lack of a clue.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More name calling from someone who cried about others calling him/her names.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Perhaps in a world of little original thought....like the trump cult.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You're awed easily....I know.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> All commies are greedy, moron.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




my description of your behavior is a valid point. that you did not address. 

did you forget our repeated discussion about how you libs use insults in place of actual reasoning and how it is divisive and bullying?

that is what this thread is all about. people like you, calling other people names. ie wacist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Actually, quite the opposite is the case.  Hypocrisy would have to be off the scale before I would even remark on it.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




no, he did. all you have is name calling.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > All commies are greedy, moron.




sloppy wording, for looking out for the interests on the nation he is leading. hardly "greedy" like you commies are.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong...who started this thread with an OP whining about the NFL stenciling "End Racism" on their football field end zones?   I believe it to be you.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The things you are whining about don't happen in capitalist countries, moron.


War and profit are endemic to capitalism, Clown.




Socialism and war: capitalism and war


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm not the one calling people crude trump-cult sanctioned names.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


This story is bringing a sympathetic tear to my eye.....so sad.....


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




we are done being lectured by assholes like you.


complaining about the constant insults from asshole like you, is not "whining" and anyone that claims it is, is a fucking liar.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Just like "End Racism" is bad, being anti-fascism is bad.....in trumpland.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




you are being quite insulting and you know it. you can shove your spin, like "whining" or "cult" up your ass.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




it is when you have demonstrated beyond a doubt that what you mean by those terms are really anyone you dislike.


and you dislike anyone who is not an asshole like yourself.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> As has religion in one form or another.


Religion has also been used to justify mass murder.




Capitalism made it far more profitable.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not lecturing at all (as if it would do any good)....why so touchy?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





i called you on  your behavior, and you preetended to misunderstand my point, and you have been using your pretense of being stupid, to be a troll for months.


your response to that is irrelevant. that is an accurate discription of your behavior.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I dislike racism and fascism.   And apparently that upsets you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I am against racism and fascism and that upsets you.  I get it.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




i made my point. address it if you want, or fuck off and die.  save your rhetorical tactics for someone that does not know what a vile piece of work you are.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I know you get upset when others declare they are against racism and fascism.   Goes against what you believe in.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



i made a point. you pretended to misunderstand it, so you could be an asshole. 


that is what you are.



my point stands. 



it is when you have demonstrated beyond a doubt that what you mean by those terms are really anyone you dislike.


and you dislike anyone who is not an asshole like yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm sorry that my saying I am against racism and fascism triggers you so much.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





i made a point, and now you are lying about what that point was.


and insulting me greatly in the process.


you are a fucking asshole.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, I did point that out.  Only a douchebag would claim that you are racist if you have any objections.  That's called "name calling."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > As has religion in one form or another.
> ...


Socialists do it for the shear joy of killing.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





except i was clear that was not what is pissing me off. 


you are lying, to avoid my actual point,and to  instead insult me.


substituting insults for real discussion. 


that was the point of that conversation so long ago, that you continue to pretend to be too retarded to understand.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


No one wants to hear about it during a football game, moron.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> When you find yourself on the same side as George, then you know you're a double barrelled idiot.


My side:


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The things you are whining about don't happen in capitalist countries, moron.
> ...


You mean war didn't exist before capitalism?  You do realize that you're a total fucking fool, don't you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > When you find yourself on the same side as George, then you know you're a double barrelled idiot.
> ...


Black Lives Matter is a subversive communist organization.  We've already established that.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




hey, bodecea? remember when i pointed out that his logic crushed you like a bug?


he just did it again. you are a bug, and he crushed you.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


Just do not charge people for agendas. Change the Cable TV basic packages to start. So you want sports channels you pay for them. And you can watch this. All channels the same way.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




when george says "capitalism" he is using the marxist definition of the word, that basically means any private property or excess wealth. 


he is really just playing ever dishonest game at once, to justify his support of genocide and totalitarianism.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Racism and Fascism are bad to me.....probably why you and I will not get along.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There go half the commercials.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > When you find yourself on the same side as George, then you know you're a double barrelled idiot.
> ...




and? what is your point? do you think saying "black" is supposed to be impressive?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > When you find yourself on the same side as George, then you know you're a double barrelled idiot.
> ...


You're on the side of millionaire football players?  No one gives a fuck what they have to say, especially not football fans.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


In a world where racism and fascism are to be defended.........


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




and again, you ignore my actual point, and instead of constructing an actual position or argument, that i could address, 


you just attack me personally.


you are a fucking asshole.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


name-calling


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




and instead of making a point, you say "ism". 


good job. if your intent was to demonstrate all the negative things we say about you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Who's defending them, shit for brains?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




and again, you ignore my actual point, and instead of constructing an actual position or argument, that i could address,


you just attack me personally.


you are a fucking asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




no one. she is just a fucking liar.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It's pointless to try to have an intelligent discussion with her.  She's only interested in insulting you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh, you po witto babieeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



on some level, people like her, realize that they have lost the contest of ideas.


they know that their only hope, is to fool stupid people.


so all they do, is say various "ism" in the same sentence of the names of conservatives or the gop and hope that constantly saying it, will convince stupid people that there must be something to it.


and that is how she sees her own side. something so obviously wrong that no intelligence person can be convinced it is the way to go.


yet, she is utterly committed to it. even though she knows it is wrong.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So you don't really have a problem with "End Racism"?   Your OP says otherwise.  Are you confused?   Can you repeat "Person...Woman...Man...Camera...TV" in order?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




he made his position clear. your pretense of being confused by it, is not credible.


you are just being an asshole. 


do you have anything to say to address his actual point, or are you just here to be an asshole troll?


that was a rhetorical question, btw. we all know what you are, just an asshole troll.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Do you imagine I'm going to debate you, douchebag?  You're only purpose here is to fling personal attacks.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




i imagine if she said something relevant, that you would address it.


but she won't. all she has, is to pretend to be too fucking stupid to understand your very clear position and then to call you wacist, like the retarded asshole she is.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


People that want to do the revolution must pay for it. It doesn't come for nothing. But yet it does. ESPN alone is over 8 dollars a month for every basic subscriber. As a premium channel it would be over 25 dollars a month. most channels anyway lean Prog. At least let the people pay for the channels they want, not what is forced on them. Add FOX sports and CBS sports and others and this adds up. That is just the sports channels.  They pay big dollars for TV contracts on our backs.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I am most certainly committed to being anti-racism and anti-fascist.    Others, however, seem bent on defending racism and fascism....to the point of being triggered by those declaring their dislike, if not hatred, of racism and fascism.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> It's a key component of the orange cult.


That's a key illusion from the desperate left.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Where did I post "End Racism" is bad? Antifa uses force, and violence to make others fall in line. So they are as fascist, the very thing they pretend to be against.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

What a world America has been led to where those who are against racism and fascism are denigrated by the orange cult.   What a world where the orange cult has been quickly groomed to support those carrying NAZI flags, Con-federate flags and statues, calling former POWs traitors, making fun of the physically handicapped, rejecting professional sports and even turning on FOX news at the snap of their Lard and Master's tiny fingers.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


DId you start this thread?  Are you against anti-fascists?  These anti-fascists also used force:


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Go back and see who started the thread, just as easy for you to do it as it is me. Can you show a post of where I said "End Racism is bad"? I'm sorry you lack simple reading comprehension. 

I gave you my answer and asked you a question, you failed to do like wise.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





on some level, people like her, realize that they have lost the contest of ideas.


they know that their only hope, is to fool stupid people.


so all they do, is say various "ism" in the same sentence of the names of conservatives or the gop and hope that constantly saying it, will convince stupid people that there must be something to it.


and that is how she sees her own side. something so obviously wrong that no intelligence person can be convinced it is the way to go.


yet, she is utterly committed to it. even though she knows it is wrong.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




those are American patriots who actually fought fascists. 


the "antifa" of today are man babies, having tantrums. 


that you try to conflate the two, is you disrespect dead heroes to benefit marxist assholes.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Then you think ending racism is good?   If so, we are in agreement.  Are we?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


It's quite telling so see who is against those who are anti-fascist today.   Talk about having tantrums........


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Can you answer my question first? I have actually answered your questions and you do not return the same courtesy, Why can't you grant me the same courtesy?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Are you for ending racism or not?    Odd that anyone would avoid answering that one.   I am against racism, myself.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


If we napalm the stadiums the heat and the fire will kill all the virus germs and all the racism. A win/win situation.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Well, that certainly fits the trump cult's way of thinking.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'm not avoiding anything. I have asked you the same question at least three times, I have answered other questions you have posed and you have not answered my question. Why can you not respect my questions and then expect me to answer yours? Why do you think you are better than I that you won't answer my question? 
Now again, can you show me the post where I said "End Racism" is bad? Answer me that and I'll answer yours. Fair enough?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No, I don't think I am better than you........and when did I ever accuse YOU of saying "End Racism" is bad?     What post was that?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You implied it in post 177 and then again in 223.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Do you consider yourself as part of trumpland?    If not, my comment would certainly not apply to you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


"Implied"?   Again, if you do not consider yourself as a cult follower in trumpland, my comments do not apply to you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism"
> ...



I feel obligated to do what I want.

And I don't mix my politics with sports.

I am sure the NFL won't miss me.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Fuck you and your "cult" bullshit.

You losers have been a hoard of whinny crying bitches for 4 years.  

And that is the best you can do.

You lost an easy election and somehow you think your going to do better by putting the rancid tomato at the top of the ticket.

Your devotion to bullshit does help explain why this country is headed for third world status.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


It's clearly a cult.   What but a cult would make adult, thinking right wing Americans throw away their sports, support of veterans, care for POWs, concern for the physically handicapped, their support of Gold Star families, love of R. Reagan, their morals....all on a dime because an orange-skinned lard snapped his tiny fingers?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


....most of the racism is from blacks --not whites--if that's what the NFL means

....all this BLM/end racism shit is not going to help the blacks!!!!!!!!!!!!...they will still commit crimes at high rates/murder each other at high rates and graduate at low rates


----------



## harmonica (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism"
> ...


most of the racism is from blacks


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're calling people racists, douchebag, and so is the NFL.

Who do you imagine your fooling?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's a key component of the orange cult.
> ...


....white supremacists have very little to do with anything


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Given your lack of analytical capability, nothing is clear.  Sport....big fucking deal.  Support of veterans....never waivered........the rest is all bullshit claims on your part.

You really need to have your head examined.

Democrats have given up credibility with a lot of people over a moron shitsham called impeachment.

They no longer support the rule of law.

The very institutions that have been bulwark of our democracy are under attack.

Al the while they try to rewrite or outlaw history (things at they really happened).


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Herself.

She's as demented as Joe Biden.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Antifa is fascist.  They don't oppose fascism.  They employ it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


When did Republicans stop supporting veterans and POWs?  How are they even relevant to this horseshit?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



It's all part of the self-delusional horsehit narrative that justifies doing really stupid things like getting rid of police.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So you are replying directly to me but not to me. Got it.

I am against racism, my post over the years have clearly pointed this out on many occasions.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 28, 2020)

where's all this racism?





						where's all this racism???!!
					

...picking up from what rightwinger said in another post...he said my black friends said they are pulled over by police for petty things =OPPRESSION-RACISM...........................!!!!! ..that's just it !!!!!!!!!! 1. it's hearsay--NOT proof of racism...no where close!! 2. I've been pulled over...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




the ones you claim to be "anti-fascist" are violent mobs rampaging though the streets. 

it is telling to see who is against them. we are the civilized people in our society, while you side with the barbaric mobs.


your pretense that some labeling makes you the good guys, is a thin lie, that fools no one.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




bodecea is pretending that their name defines them more than their actions define them.


she does not believe that, but it is the best lie she has to explain away her support of a murderous marxist mob of violent thugs.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




she doesn't think she is fooling anyone.


the idea is the tell a moronic lie,  no more sophisticated than a school yard bully taking his victims hands and punching him with his own hand, asking "why are you hitting yourself",

and to depend on her assumption, that there are enough liberals who are dishonest assholes, to join in supporting the lie, to make is stick, to get away with the lie, to insult people with the most vicious slurs, while pretending not to, 


so that when the people respond with appropriate anger, the libs in question can pretend to be shocked, oh so shocked that anyone would be soooo rude.


every day, that we see this work in action, is the liberals admitting to themselves that they are all filthy lying scum. and that they know it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Excuse-making?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I'm not the one starting a thread whining about an "End Racism" stencil.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


"some good people"


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




he made a point. like always you hit the reply button, but did not actually address anything he said.


why are you such an asshole?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope....Antifa is Anti-fascist....now go clutch your pearls.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Tammy Duckworth.....John McCain.....just for starters.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So?  Why would you?  The NFL is doing your dirty work.    Why would you try to stop them?


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




no, you are the one calling people names, like he said. in the post you hit the reply button to.


wtf are you doing on this site if you never actually discuss anything, you fucking asshole?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You need to read those posts again.......no one was directly referred to unless they were members of the trump cult.   Now, if you feel that you are member of that cult, feel free to take ownership.......................if not, we have no beef, you and I.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Was that post supposed to make sense?  If so, you missed the mark.  Quelle surprise.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No it isn't, you poo flinging baboon.  The name is intended to be ironic.  Antifa is the very essence of fascism.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 28, 2020)

Yet another reason to continue to Not Watch the NFL.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It makes perfect sense to anyone who has been watching your lame antics.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > When did Republicans stop supporting veterans and POWs?  How are they even relevant to this horseshit?
> ...


So running against a Democrat means you don't support veterans?

TDS morons are unbelievable. 

McCain was indistinguishable from a Democrat, BTW.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




it is also worth noting that the vast majority of people that voted for trump, also voted for john mccain.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Cute....did you design that flag yourself?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And then denied denied denied after the 2008 loss.  All their lard god trump had to do was denigrate McCain and POWs and all the good little cultists fell in line.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


How do you feel about wounded warriors like Tammy Duckworth?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The Antifa flag?  No I didn't.

Did you notice the Molotav cocktail in the upper left corner?  Yeah, that sure shows how they oppose fascism.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


McCain was a back stabbing douchebag.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Russia invaded Finland and then participated in carving up Poland with Nazi Germany. It takes a special kind of stupid to paint the USSR as the victim in WW II


Russian civilians were victims of German capitalists in ways you can't imagine:



Barbarossa USA


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


She's a Democrat, which means she is scum.  I don't believe people become immune to criticism because they were in the service.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Russia invaded Finland and then participated in carving up Poland with Nazi Germany. It takes a special kind of stupid to paint the USSR as the victim in WW II
> ...


The USSR was one of the perpetrators in WW II, moron.  It doesn't matter what Germany did during the war.  Russia did just as bad or even worse.

Stalin starved 20-30 million people to death before the war.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Are you sure you didn't design it?   It looks like your work.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> got a real reply, commie troll boy?
> 
> you've been clear where you are coming from. we got the gist of it. you are a commie anti-american traitor.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


"It doesn't matter what Germany did during the war."     Yep, that idiocy was actually posted by you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > got a real reply, commie troll boy?
> ...


Perfect touch.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




we denied nothing. we were unhappy that he insulted us after we supported him. that was him being a dick, to us, and had nothing to do with trump.

i am glad that when mccain was being such an asshole, that trump insulted him back, for us. 

i appreciate him speaking out for us in that regard.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> anyone that would support an ideology soaked in as much blood and oppression as communism, is a monster.


Capitalism has murdered orders of magnitudes more innocent human beings than Communism. Obviously, brain-dead, pathic punks sucking down every load Trump spurts are too timid to recognize the real monster$


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > got a real reply, commie troll boy?
> ...




my point was  about your political support for communism. that is about your political agenda. 


that was not a personal attack.


you fucking moron.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




in the context of judging russian involvement, that is true. you dishonest commie hack.


----------



## Correll (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > anyone that would support an ideology soaked in as much blood and oppression as communism, is a monster.
> ...




dude. you've silly word games where you pretend that "capitialism" is pretty much everything that is not pure communism or pure tribal communal living, 


has been exposed and refuted. 


you lose. stop playing silly games. 



you want to have a real discussion about the history of capitalism, 


and no, you have demonstrated that you are not a good faith debater.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > anyone that would support an ideology soaked in as much blood and oppression as communism, is a monster.
> ...


Capitalism has murdered no one, dumbass.  Capitalism has saved countless lives and brought billions of people out of poverty.  In the last 20 years it has raised 650 million people in China from poverty.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


In the context of Russian war crimes, no it doesn't.

What a sleazy dishonest douchebag.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> ROFL! Why would the need to end it if it wasn't ramant among their audience?


Rampant means rife or occurring widely, frequently or menacingly which isn't synonymous with universal; if you have a problem with ending racism, man up and tell us why.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> We know you believe they are all racists. That's why we call you a douchebag.


How do you know I believe all NFL fans are racists?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> ld man, too cowardly to answer a question. too driven by hate and ideology to not hit the reply button.


How chicken shit would someone (like you) have to be to constantly resort to ad hominem homilies instead of answering a simple question like "Why do you think the NFL fan base is devoid of racists?"




Donald Trump, the Most Unmanly President


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > We know you believe they are all racists. That's why we call you a douchebag.
> ...


You're a Marxist scumbag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ld man, too cowardly to answer a question. too driven by hate and ideology to not hit the reply button.
> ...


Is the Democrat party devoid of racists?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL! Why would the need to end it if it wasn't ramant among their audience?
> ...


Do you actually believe I have an desire to respond to this horseshit?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > anyone that would support an ideology soaked in as much blood and oppression as communism, is a monster.
> ...


What innocent people has capitalism killed?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> BLM probably, Antifa? Just a bunch of entitled brats that believe the world owes them.


In all of US History there has never been a brat more entitled than...




https://www.newsweek.com/poor-little-rich-kid-trump-ultimate-entitled-brat-418642


----------



## initforme (Jul 28, 2020)

Jeez just don't watch then noooooooooooooobody cares.  Quit making an issue over NOTHING.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Remember they charged the Pentagon for that....and THIS


Taxpayers foot the bill for the NFL's patriotism and the Pentagon's recruitment.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> the implication is that we, as America, are in general, racist.
> 
> 
> that is both insulting and not true.


What have you accomplished that would lead you to believe you are NOT racist?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


As the trump cultists turn on veterans and POWs because he snapped his tiny orange fingers.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2020)

initforme said:


> Jeez just don't watch then noooooooooooooobody cares.  Quit making an issue over NOTHING.


Trump cultists Declaring that they won't watch sports is as much fun as them buying Nike products and then burning them.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


A corrupt monopoly no less as well as a corrupt cartel,had you had any common sense you would have stopped watching the corrupt cartel years ag0 only popping in once in a blue moon to watch your favorite team as I have these past ten years or so.

If the game was not so corrupt in this day and age as it is now I think this would get me to stop watching it as well,that’s the point in going to sporting events is to get away from all this and take your mind off the stuff that goes on in the world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


A very good reason why I said goodbye to the NFL years ago.thats bullshit the taxpayers have to keep funding all these stadiums for all these billionaire owners.let them build their own fucking new stadiums.i am very proud of the cities of Oakland and San Diego for not catering to these owners and telling them to build their own stadium,at the same time I’m very disappointed in the leadership in Vegas for catering to them.the day the NFL does not exist will be the greatest gift to mankind.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> I used to pay for the NFL ticket so I could watch every game if I wanted....and I would purchase game replay and red zone...I was a Raider fan and had a room filled with their merchandise but when the NFL began to move over seas and gave so much power and money to greedy players and their greedy agents the game fell apart for me....I sold or tossed all of my NFL crap and turned it off for good after the knee debacle....
> I cancelled game replay and the ticket and haven't watched an NFL game since...the NFL is dead to me just like the NBA and just like what the MLB is working towards....I'm not a racist and I won't be treated like one by a league I pay to enjoy....I was born in the dark but it wasn't last night......


Pretty sad it took the knee debacle for you to finally say goodbye to the NFL.pretty stupid reason to leave cause of that,you should have left over ten years ago as I did for a valid reason, a certain term cheating and getting away with scandal after scandal tainting a great game and the owners not doing anything about it,that’s when you SHOULD have left and only popped once in a blue moon to watch your favorite team,in your case the raiders.

Oh and the MLB became corrupt back in the mid ninetys as well.i never watch the World Series anymore.the cubs was the exception of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You do realise you described these NFL owners down to a tee don’t you,that’s why I won’t have nothing to do with them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Really...so the bakery owner that lost everything he had worked for for over 40 years in Seattle because his bakery was torched is a white supremacist?
> ...


Indeed,he should stick to sports,he can never back up his babble in politics with evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Amen to that,could not have said it better myself.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


NFL, most racist, woman hating organization!  Where are the Asian players? Where are all the female linebackers?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll never attend another NFL game. I haven't bought any merchandise for years. I'm sure the Washington Football Team will suck balls so I won't miss anything.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 28, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I used to pay for the NFL ticket so I could watch every game if I wanted....and I would purchase game replay and red zone...I was a Raider fan and had a room filled with their merchandise but when the NFL began to move over seas and gave so much power and money to greedy players and their greedy agents the game fell apart for me....I sold or tossed all of my NFL crap and turned it off for good after the knee debacle....
> ...


Obviously you can't read...my disdain for pro sports began years ago when players were still happy to be on the field....


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 28, 2020)

I thought football players were mainly stupid, but I didn't realize that football PEOPLE are stupid.

The dumb fucks don't even realize that there are NO INDIVIDUAL VICTIMS OF SYSTEMIC RACISM!  That is OVERT racism that has individual victims.

Which is not even to mention that the whole concept of SOCIAL JUSTICE is preposterous.  Justice is, by its very nature, individual.

I wish I were an NFL fan so that I could stop supporting them.

Shit.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> *NFL to stencil 'End Racism' on end zone borders*


I thought paying a minority 17 million dollars to work only 16-20 hours a year was a pretty good start at ending racism!  That's about a million dollars an hour at a time when most others are getting more like ten.

I have no problem with ending racism, just so long as we concede that not only is America one of the LEAST racist countries in the world, but that racism applies to ALL races and is NOT a problem exclusive only to Africans.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 28, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > BLM probably, Antifa? Just a bunch of entitled brats that believe the world owes them.
> ...



Have you ever thought about acting like an adult and stay on topic or has TDS just taken over your brain?


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




yep. she is a piece of shit.


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ld man, too cowardly to answer a question. too driven by hate and ideology to not hit the reply button.
> ...





because nothing i said, justified such a question.

only an asshole trying to push a strawman on me, would ask such a "Question".


the only valid response, since we are not in rl, was to point out what asshole behavior you are doing, and how that reveals that you are a piece of shit.


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > the implication is that we, as America, are in general, racist.
> ...




racism is primarily an idea. asking me what i have done to believe that i don't hold an idea, 


is fucking moronic.


and it is worth noting, that my post, was about America as a whole, generally speaking.


and you of course, made it personal, with an implication that i am wacist.


you are a fucking asshole.



my point stands, you dishonest piece of shit.


the act of nfl, implies that we as america are generally racist and that is both an insult and not true.


you just demonstrated that you know that is not true, with your desperate attempt to distract from my point. 


you commie hack.


----------



## Correll (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



you fucking moron. mccain insulted us. i am glad trump was there to call him on it. if mccain did it to my face, i would have called him on it.

and that was about mccain personally, not "vets" you fucking asshole.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> sloppy wording, for looking out for the interests on the nation he is leading. hardly "greedy" like you commies are.


*Only sloppy, gullible fools believe a crony-capitalist like Trump has done anything that doesn't benefit his parasitic brethren since taking office:
Trump-Ryan Tax Plan Means $1.5 Billion in Cuts to Affordable Health Care | Prosperity Now*




https://www.newsweek.com/2017/04/14/donald-trump-cabinet-billionaires-washington-579084.html

"Anybody with $1 billion in net worth possesses a tranche of wealth greater than the gross domestic product of 60 nations.

"So what can a president give to these men who have everything?

"And what can they do for him and to the rest of America?

"The answer may be found in the most famous line from the Italian classic novel _The Leopard_, about the decaying Sicilian aristocracy: *'Everything must change so that everything can remain the same.'"*


----------



## TheParser (Jul 29, 2020)

It would nice if the slogan read "End ALL racism."

It's not just Caucasians who may be racist toward minority groups, it's also minority groups who may be racist against Caucasians and fellow minorities.

Especially because of the COVID0-19 tragedy, some Asians are being verbally and/or physically attacked by people of ALL ethnicities, especially by those  folks who claim to be  the principal target of racism by Caucasians!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


*  I concur*
I am sick of the bullshit virtue signaling false narratives.
 One great thing out of the NFL is this lone voice of reason in the wilderness of false information...
*A true man who refuses to get behind the faux organization called BlackLivesMatter*









						Pittsburgh Steelers' Stephon Tuitt: 'I'm Not Kneeling For The Flag'
					

Pittsburgh Steelers' defensive end Stephon Tuitt says he will not kneel during the national anthem.




					pittsburgh.cbslocal.com


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Socialists do it for the shear joy of killing


*How would you compare socialism's imperialistic history with that of capitalism and its parade of empires?
Why is the Dollar the World’s Reserve Currency? - Logos*





Socialism and war: capitalism and war

"Imperialism is an old and bloody monster. 

"But its advocates rarely step forward in their true colours. 

*"From rescuing ‘poor little Belgium’ from ‘German militarism’ in the First World War to ‘humanitarian intervention’ to rescue ‘oppressed Muslim women’ today they always stress the most progressive reasons for the most barbaric bloodshed. *

"Some of the left always have and always will go along with such arguments. 

"Even the far-left sometimes find it just too difficult to carry the argument that their own rulers are really those with most blood on their hands."


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Socialists do it for the shear joy of killing
> ...


 View attachment 368643


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> ou mean war didn't exist before capitalism? You do realize that you're a total fucking fool, don't you?


*I know you regularly resort to strawman arguments and red herrings to distract from legitimate debate; is that because you're ignorant, timid, or trolling?*

Socialism and war: capitalism and war

"Capitalism is the most bloody and warlike society in human history. 

"The armies of Alexander the Great were a fraction of the number of dead in the Vietnam War. 

"All the weapons possessed by the Crusaders of the Middle Ages could not do the damage in a week that a modern ‘daisy cutter’ bomb dropped in Afghanistan can wreak in seconds. 

*"The last 100 years in particular has seen enough people killed in wars to have depopulated the known world in previous eras."




*


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Black Lives Matter is a subversive communist organization. We've already established that.


*We've already established how bigots and bumpkins believe BLM is a subversive and communist organization; as usual, reality contradicts Trump-think:*

https://blacklivesmatter.com/what-w...TvcR5xHh6UDOx1n989MQ5MtdvZjXl5PtOgshmat6TiaVv

"Black Lives Matter began as a call to action in response to state-sanctioned violence and anti-Black racism. Our intention from the very beginning was to connect Black people from all over the world who have a shared desire for justice to act together in their communities. The impetus for that commitment was, and still is, the rampant and deliberate violence inflicted on us by the state. "


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I have a problem with being hectored by sanctimonious hypocrites.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ou mean war didn't exist before capitalism? You do realize that you're a total fucking fool, don't you?
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> ...


Aren’t you a democrat?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ou mean war didn't exist before capitalism? You do realize that you're a total fucking fool, don't you?
> ...


So where is the proof that capitalism causes war?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Lives Matter is a subversive communist organization. We've already established that.
> ...


We don't "believe" it.  We know it.  The founders are self admitted Marxists.  Their only desire is destruction, murder and assault.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jul 29, 2020)

The NFL, NBA, MLB, NCAA and any other sports team or league that does this racist, virtue signaling nonsense is dead to me.  I am not racist.  Don't call me racist and then tell me Black lives mean more than other lives.  Efff you!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> What a world America has been led to where those who are against racism and fascism are denigrated by the orange cult.   What a world where the orange cult has been quickly groomed to support those carrying NAZI flags, Con-federate flags and statues, calling former POWs traitors, making fun of the physically handicapped, rejecting professional sports and even turning on FOX news at the snap of their Lard and Master's tiny fingers.


You aren't against racism and fascism.  You are a racist and a fascist.  Trump has done none of the shit you named.

You're a sleazy lying piece of shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


DNC talking points.  No one is swallowing a word of it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Give it up, douchebag.  No one is swallowing your talking points.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You aren't anti-fascist, turd.   You are a fascist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Socialists do it for the shear joy of killing
> ...


Rome was an example of capitalism?  Are you serious?  Capitalism has only been around since about 1780.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Lives Matter is a subversive communist organization. We've already established that.
> ...


Do you actually expect anyone to swallow their propaganda?  No, it only proves that they are lying douchebags.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > anyone that would support an ideology soaked in as much blood and oppression as communism, is a monster.
> ...


No it hasn't turd.  If I point a gun at someone and pull the trigger, I have committed murder.  The gun isn't responsible.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > the implication is that we, as America, are in general, racist.
> ...


Why would you have to accomplish anything to prove you aren't a racist?  Why would anyone need to prove they aren't racists?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 29, 2020)

NFL will lose 1/3 of its fan base 

I have my UFC


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 29, 2020)

NFL is dead to me as ——


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Why would you have to accomplish anything to prove you aren't a racist? Why would anyone need to prove they aren't racists?


Among those whose accomplishments include voting for Trump, 30% of them are likely racists, including you; although, I strongly suspect you lack the guts to admit it.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> when george says "capitalism" he is using the marxist definition of the word, that basically means any private property or excess wealth.


*That's incorrect, as usual.*

Capitalism - Wikipedia

*"Capitalism* is an economic system based on the private ownership of the means of production and their operation for profit..."

"Critics of capitalism argue that it establishes power in the hands of a minority capitalist class that exists through the exploitation of the majority working class and their labor; *it prioritizes profit over social good,* natural resources and the environment; *and it is an engine of inequality, corruption and economic instabilities.'*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sloppy wording, for looking out for the interests on the nation he is leading. hardly "greedy" like you commies are.
> ...


You nailed it.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> and? what is your point? do you think saying "black" is supposed to be impressive?


That's relative.
Saying "black" is impressive compared to saying "Trump."
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/03/trump-in-trouble-over-coronavirus-black-lives-matter-expert.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2020)

Pilot1 said:


> The NFL, NBA, MLB, NCAA and any other sports team or league that does this racist, virtue signaling nonsense is dead to me.  I am not racist.  Don't call me racist and then tell me Black lives mean more than other lives.  Efff you!


Indeed,keep that garbage out  of professional sports.as I just got done saying,  last thing people want to be reminded of when going to sporting events is racism,that we go To these sporting events to get away From that garbage and to take our minds off the corruption that goes on in the country and the world.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you have to accomplish anything to prove you aren't a racist? Why would anyone need to prove they aren't racists?
> ...


Got a link for your 30% stat?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You're on the side of millionaire football players? No one gives a fuck what they have to say, especially not football fans.


The millionaire side in this context makes much more sense than the status quo side; do you agree?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You're on the side of millionaire football players? No one gives a fuck what they have to say, especially not football fans.
> ...


No.  Their job is to entertain their fans, not preach at them.  The former is what they get paid for.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It points to his ass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > when george says "capitalism" he is using the marxist definition of the word, that basically means any private property or excess wealth.
> ...


Instead of "Critics of capitalism" you should have just said "Marxists."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 29, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you have to accomplish anything to prove you aren't a racist? Why would anyone need to prove they aren't racists?
> ...


Prove it, asshole.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I used to pay for the NFL ticket so I could watch every game if I wanted....and I would purchase game replay and red zone...I was a Raider fan and had a room filled with their merchandise but when the NFL began to move over seas and gave so much power and money to greedy players and their greedy agents the game fell apart for me....I sold or tossed all of my NFL crap and turned it off for good after the knee debacle....
> ...


Sense this truth always hurts poopers feelings on the cheatriots, just wondering   Rambunctious. You always agreed with me that the raiders got screwed with the bs tuck rule because the cheatriots always had the refs in their pockets in playoff games,we’ve talked about that before,so that being the case why DID you continue to watch NFL football playoffs or superbowls these past ten years or so,I just don’t get that? Scratches head in puzzlement.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 29, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Bad calls and no calls are a bad thing but they are part of the game that imperfect humans watch play and referee.....it wasn't all of a sudden for me...honestly I slowly lost my desire to watch the NFL and watched college football instead.....the allowing of politics on the field was just icing on the cake.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Yeah but it wasnt just against your raiders that that happened.it ALWAYS    Happened in big games in the year and in the playoffs for them where they ALWAYS got all the calls for them NEVER getting bad calls against them but the other team ALWAYS got the bad calls against them in the playoffs, when that happens consistantly ALL  THE TIME,year in and year out,and never getting punished for illegally taping other teams practices,there is obviously something wrong in Denmark,

there’s a lot more to it than refs just making bad calls.nothing like that had ever happened in the NFL before,this is unprecedented.no team was ever caught in one scandal,after another constantly all the time either.That’s also unprecedented.also that same year in the superbowl against the Rams,the rams were screwed same as your raiders that same year.

The cheats were allowed to mug the rams receivers in that game which is of course why they won. Rams receiver issac Bruce said he had never been in a game before in his entire college and NFL career where the refs allowed the defenders to mug him like they did and a former NFL official said it was the worst officiating he ever saw in a football game his entire life.

And like i said,that did not happen just a couple times for them.when that is an ongoing Consistant thing year in and year out ALL THE TIME where they never get bad calls against them in critical moments and the other team Always gets them at the worst moment,it does not take a genius to see that the fix is in,that they got special treatment  all those playoff wins.

I have always hated the cowboys like nothing on this planet but the years in the early ninetys when they were winning superbowls,I tipped my cap off to them and gave them credit where credit was due because they EARNED those Super Bowl wins,they did not have to cheat to do so.i have always hated the cowboys like nothing ever but at least with them,I Respect those cowboy teams from back then sense they  were legitimate Super Bowl winners who did not cheat or have the refs in their pockets.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sloppy wording, for looking out for the interests on the nation he is leading. hardly "greedy" like you commies are.
> ...




yeah, we were talking about some stupid claims you made about trump. i pointed out how they were stupid. 


instead of defending your point, you cut everything from the post and just throw some new shit against the wall.


your complete refusal to even try to support your points, is an admission from you that you know that they are all shit.


if they have all been shit up to this point, why should either of us pretend that your latest post has any validity?


george, what led you to be this hateful, anti-american commie that you are today?


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




i've been addressing george's points seriously and honestly.


he has been growing increasingly incoherent, just throwing increasingly random shit against the wall.


marxists don't like serious in depth discussions. they know that the more people understand them and what they plan for society, the more people will be repulsed by what hate filled vile people the marxists are.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




increasingly he is just throwing increasingly stupid shit against the wall.


he is making less and less sense as i grill him about the stupid shit he has been saying.


lefties are not used to be taken seriously. they don't like it when you do that to them.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > when george says "capitalism" he is using the marxist definition of the word, that basically means any private property or excess wealth.
> ...




and you have blamed "capitalism" for violence committed by, mmm, feudal societies where the means of production were owned by the government, ie the feudal lord.

for one limited example of how your entire world view is delusional marxist bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > and? what is your point? do you think saying "black" is supposed to be impressive?
> ...




what ever point we were discussing, that you cut from the previous post?

i accept your running away from it, and the throwing of new shit against the wall by you,


as an admission that your previous post was not only wrong, but so stupidly wrong, that you cannot even try to defend or support it in any way.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




he knows that that kind of honesty, will quickly lead to people realizing when his ideas are leading to. 


and he doesn't want that.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> yeah, we were talking about some stupid claims you made about trump. i pointed out how they were stupid.


*I claimed Trump was greedy.
I missed your refutation.*

Donald Trump's GREED Will Cost Many More Americans Their Lives With Rush to Open Economy with Soft Date of May 1st - Breaking World News





https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...7fccde-e099-11e9-be96-6adb81821e90_story.html

"There’s a common thread that stretches forward from Donald Trump’s financial scandals of the 1980s to his damning phone call with the president of Ukraine.

*"It’s the self-dealing."*


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> i've been addressing george's points seriously and honestly


No, you haven't.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> marxists don't like serious in depth discussions. they know that the more people understand them and what they plan for society, the more people will be repulsed by what hate filled vile people the marxists are.


*What do you know about Marxism?
What is the fundamental difference between Marx's conception of communism and capitalism, feudalism, and slavery?*

Marxism - Wikipedia

"Marxism seeks to explain social phenomena within any given society by analyzing the material conditions and economic activities required to fulfill human material needs. 

"*It assumes that the form of economic organization, or mode of production, influences all other social phenomena including wider social relations, political institutions, legal systems, cultural systems, aesthetics and ideologies. *

"These social relations, together with the economic system, form a base and superstructure. As forces of production (i.e. technology) improve, existing forms of organizing production become obsolete and hinder further progress."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 31, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > marxists don't like serious in depth discussions. they know that the more people understand them and what they plan for society, the more people will be repulsed by what hate filled vile people the marxists are.
> ...


Marx was proven wrong 150 years ago.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 31, 2020)

harmonica said:


> most of the racism is from blacks


When have blacks written zoning laws to prevent whites from owning their own homes?




They’re Still Redlining


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Marx was proven wrong 150 years ago.


By whom?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 31, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ...white supremacists have very little to do with anything


*Except for occupying the White House*




"The Ku Klux Klan announced it will host a victory parade in a North Carolina town in celebration of Donald Trump’s win, bringing white nationalism and the alt-right movement to mainstream politics." 

Ku Klux Klan announces Donald Trump victory parade


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 31, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Marx was proven wrong 150 years ago.
> ...


Every economist that ever lived.  Ludwig von Mises did the best job of it.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 31, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...white supremacists have very little to do with anything
> ...


you people babble crap a lot, don't you?


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > marxists don't like serious in depth discussions. they know that the more people understand them and what they plan for society, the more people will be repulsed by what hate filled vile people the marxists are.
> ...




everything you have said in this thread, demonstrates that you marxist do not do that in good faith.

for one "limited" example, you constantly conflate nearly any point in human history with any accumulation of personal wealth, with "capitalism" and blame all the ills of the world of that time, on "capitalism" as though there are no other factors in the world having any impact on historical events.


when challenged, you have almost never even tried to defend your absurd points. you almost always cut away the vast majority of any reply, so that you can ignore the supporting argument made in defense of the point, then you misrepresent the point and generally even then, you instead of defending your previous argument, you then launch a fresh batch of shit.

i mean, a fresh batch of 


"seeks to explain social phenomena ".



you will now demonstrate this behavior, by cutting the vast majority of my post and failing utterly to address my point.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The USSR was one of the perpetrators in WW II, moron. It doesn't matter what Germany did during the war. Russia did just as bad or even worse.


*Russia was a victim of capitalism in WWII. Wall Street helped fund Hitler's rise to power as a buffer against socialism in Russia, and continued to profit from mass murder long after the US declared war:*




CHAPTER ELEVEN: Wall Street-Nazi Collaboration in World War II

"Behind the battle fronts in World War II, through intermediaries in Switzerland and North Africa, the New York financial elite collaborated with the Nazi regime, 

"Captured files after the war yielded a mass of evidence demonstrating that for some elements of Big Business, the period 1941-5 was 'business as usual....'"  

"Similarly, the Rockefeller Chase Bank was accused of collaborating with the Nazis in World War II France, while Nelson Rockefeller had a soft job in Washington D.C.:



> "Substantially the same pattern of behavior was pursued by the Paris office of the Chase Bank during German occupation,


"An examination of the correspondence between Chase, New York, and Chase, France, from the date of the fall of France to May, 1942 discloses that: (1) the manager of the Paris office appeased and collaborated with the Germans to place the Chase banks in a 'privileged position;' 

"(2) the Germans held the Chase Bank in a very special esteem — owing to the international activities of our (Chase) head office and the pleasant relations which the Paris branch has been maintaining with many of their (German) banks and their (German) local organizations and higher officers;"


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The USSR was one of the perpetrators in WW II, moron. It doesn't matter what Germany did during the war. Russia did just as bad or even worse.
> ...


'
britpat made the point that the ussr was one of the perpetrators of wwii.


your response did not address that. indeed, you tried to change the topic.


because you know it is true. wwii started with the joint invasion of poland by nazie germany and marxist ussr.


also,  that point was part of a larger point. that you also could not refute so you cut.


because you know that your political position is utterly indefensible.

as a marxist, you dream of a future, where a large percentage of your fellow citizens will be mass murdered so that your ideology can be implemented.


that is a policy that is hard to sell. hence your constant evasion and lying.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The USSR was one of the perpetrators in WW II, moron. It doesn't matter what Germany did during the war. Russia did just as bad or even worse.
> ...


One the European branch of one bank had a "privileged position?"  Yeah, I'll bet they would have lost the war without that.

Did you know that Germany collaborated with Russia before the war?   Did you also know that Russia participated with Germany in carving up Poland?  It also invaded Finland and the Baltic states.

Yeah, those socialists are such nice people!


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, we were talking about some stupid claims you made about trump. i pointed out how they were stupid.
> ...


----------



## Monk-Eye (Aug 1, 2020)

*" No Thanks You Live With Them "

* Filling Ears Full Of Bull Shit **


georgephillip said:


> "The Ku Klux Klan announced it will host a victory parade in a North Carolina town in celebration of Donald Trump’s win, bringing white nationalism and the alt-right movement to mainstream politics."
> Ku Klux Klan announces Donald Trump victory parade


Should whites be concerned that they are being duped by an anti-racist racists agenda endorsed by the demon rat party ?

Who would the grand total of barely 3,000 clan members nationwide of the us endorse when given the options of deceitful , self loathing , policies promoted by the left ?

The left looks for poster children and caricature villains with which to lie to the public and issue propaganda .

The demon rat party finds its exception to the median iq who succeeds and pretends that all are capable of the same and that it must be the standard and any which dissent to participate in its special endowment programs are deemed racists and despisers of liberty .

Then the left finds its villainous exception to the norm and pretends that all are in alliance with its ambitions if they dissent to engage in its scapegoat , red herring distractions , to promote such stupidity as gun control and anti-racist racism against whites .

Many of us are adding up the global populations and counting the distribution of races and are realizing that whites are not a majority and that there is a one way migration from over populated , homogeneous , non white populations into white populations that is supplanting them and causing their dissolution of identity and self representation .

The immigration policies pursue a guise for getting rid of any social system where whites are a majority , where any dissent is designated as supremacist , to remove any association of white identity with a land or of a peoples , all while it is expected that non white societies not be forsaken of the same .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The USSR was one of the perpetrators in WW II, moron. It doesn't matter what Germany did during the war. Russia did just as bad or even worse.
> ...


Bush Srs father Prescott bush as your aware I’m sure was higlhly connected to Wall Street and a point man in funding hitler as well.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 1, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Hitler had all the resources of Germany to fund his government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2020)

George YOU explain it to him.I don’t have time for the closed minded sheep that go only by what our Textbooks in the governments version of history what they   taught us from our corrupt school system.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, we were talking about some stupid claims you made about trump. i pointed out how they were stupid.
> ...


If he is that, what does that make you?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> If he is that, what does that make you?


*Someone who recognized Trump's self-dealing and greed long before he became a Republican:*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...7fccde-e099-11e9-be96-6adb81821e90_story.html

"'My whole life I’ve been greedy, greedy, greedy,' he said at a January 2016 rally. 'I’ve grabbed all the money I could get. I’m so greedy. But now I want to be greedy for the United States. I want to grab all that money. I’m going to be greedy for the United States.'" 




*How has that worked out?*

Mission Accomplished: Fed Officially Blows The Biggest Ever Bubble


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > If he is that, what does that make you?
> ...





it was working pretty well, until the pandemic.


you have heard of the pandemic, right? 


i was especially heartened by the rise in lower end wages. very exciting. i hope when the pandemic ends, those trends resume.


do you want to see rising wages for poorer people, or do you worry that will delay The Revolution?


hey, did you ever answer mac1958's question about you being a commie?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> it was working pretty well, until the pandemic.
> 
> 
> you have heard of the pandemic, right?


It was a bubble prior to the pandemic which Trump mishandled in such a way that 4% of humanity living in the richest country in history have 25% of the cases and deaths.




MAGA yet?

From 1918-19 Seattle pandemic: Don’t quit early | Sportspress Northwest

Trump actually told the truth in 2016 when he called out Obama's bubble economy, and then Don the Con doubled down with tax cuts for billionaires and low interest rates, driving Obama's bubble into the stratosphere.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> i was especially heartened by the rise in lower end wages. very exciting. i hope when the pandemic ends, those trends resume.


How did those rising wages compare to rising levels of inflation?


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > it was working pretty well, until the pandemic.
> ...





wow. you are so confident in your claim of trump's economy being a bubble, that you immediately, not even waiting for the next sentence, you immediately try to change the subject.


the way you ran away from my point, desperate to change the subject?


proves that you know i am right and you are terrified that people will judge trump based on his actual record.


the economy was doing pretty well. 


i don't recall what point that was a part of. cause you constantly jump all over the place and constantly cut away the vast majority of any post you respond to.


george, what is wrong with you, that you want to support a political ideology, that you know if implemented, would commit genocide on your fellow citizens, and then oppress them terrible for generations?


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > i was especially heartened by the rise in lower end wages. very exciting. i hope when the pandemic ends, those trends resume.
> ...




an odd question. it is not like inflation stopped over the last 50 years of wage stagnation. 


zero wages increases, compares very poorly to any inflation. an actual increase, is better.


do you understand that? 


rhetorical question. i know you will cut all this and then try to change the subject. because you are a cowardly dishonest marxist.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > it was working pretty well, until the pandemic.
> ...


Looks like he took a page out of good old Reagan’s book how to betray the middle class.and I thought he would be nothing like fellow Republican traiter Reagan thinking he was a Rino,I could not have been more wrong,it’s comedy gold there are sheep in America who seriously think Reagan was a rino any different  than warmonger murderer bush lol comedy gold.the reality is they were two peas in a pod and were the perfect destructive traitorous combo.lol


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> dude. you've silly word games where you pretend that "capitialism" is pretty much everything that is not pure communism or pure tribal communal living


I'm using capitalism to refer to the last 500 years of human history:




Over that time period, hundreds of millions of innocent human beings have been murdered, maimed, and displaced in pursuit of private profit.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Capitalism has murdered no one, dumbass. Capitalism has saved countless lives and brought billions of people out of poverty. In the last 20 years it has raised 650 million people in China from poverty.


*When you base a market on ability to pay as opposed to human need, the profit motive ensures millions will suffer and die prematurely, as Trump has proven again over the last five months:

Infographic: The State of the Unions*




How Capitalism Kills During a Pandemic

"From failing to develop a vaccine, to evicting the jobless and cutting off their health care, to needlessly subjecting workers and the public to infection: capitalism will be responsible for millions of coronavirus-related deaths."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Is the Democrat party devoid of racists?


Not in this country.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Capitalism has saved countless lives and brought billions of people out of poverty. In the last 20 years it has raised 650 million people in China from poverty.


Are you capable of calculating how many more Chinese would have been pulled from poverty without any parasitic billionaires?




https://www.hurun.net/EN/Article/Details?num=775CEFAE8BF8


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalism has saved countless lives and brought billions of people out of poverty. In the last 20 years it has raised 650 million people in China from poverty.
> ...


Zero would have been pulled from poverty, you brain damaged twit.  Leftwing morons just don't understand that the poor can earn a decent living only if those billionaires are allowed to make their profits.  If you kill all the billionaires, you kill the goose that lays the golden egg.  The same thing happens if you take their billions.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 2, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> What innocent people has capitalism killed?


*Anyone who died from a lack of ability to pay for prescription drugs or for-profit health insurance,
Capitalism doesn't exist without the profit motive; anyone who can't pay dies  in many cases*.

How Capitalism Kills During a Pandemic

"This way of organizing the production and distribution of goods has its virtues, as Karl Marx himself emphasized. 

"Capitalism can inspire incredible innovation. But the same feature of the system that breeds innovation — the imperative that capitalists maximize profits — also gives rise to capitalism’s most destructive tendencies.

It means that capitalists prioritize profits over the welfare of their workers and of humanity as a whole. 

"Owners will make their employees work in uncomfortable and dangerous conditions and refuse to pay them a living wage. 

"They will pollute the environment with deadly toxins and planet-destroying greenhouse gases before spending money on safe production processes. 

"And they will oppose life-saving social policies like Medicare for All because they increase their taxes and strengthen employees’ power to bargain for better wages. Which brings us back to coronavirus."


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Democrat party devoid of racists?
> ...


The Democrat party only exists in this country, dumbass.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The USSR was one of the perpetrators in WW II, moron. It doesn't matter what Germany did during the war. Russia did just as bad or even worse.
> ...


Globalists backed Hitler. Hitler wised up to their goals. But to late. He even tried to get peace with Britain. We are all pawns in this. The German people were pawns from 1914 to after WW 2. East Germans until around the end of the 1980's. The consolidation of power around the world into large national confederations ruled loosely by a central world government is the goal of the globalists. The United States, Canada and Mexico is one of those confederations. And we are on our way there. Two languages or more becoming standarized. Inter nation deals on trade that penalizes our nation to uplift Mexico. A move to nationalize our police force in any way in which this current riot situation may be an avenue or attempt. As to merge with Canada's and Mexico's and cross state lines with impunity.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > What innocent people has capitalism killed?
> ...


The part you're ignoring is that the prescription drug wouldn't exist without capitalism.  When you say capitalism "kills" someone, what you really mean is that capitalism didn't save them.  Yes, capitalism can't save everyone, but socialism actively kills people, and anyone who supports it is an evil scumbag.


----------



## fbj (Aug 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Rugby is for homos


----------



## JimZiegelbauer (Aug 3, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I just decided I won't be watching any football this season, or perhaps ever.
> 
> 'End Racism' stencil part of NFL social justice plan​
> _As part of the NFL's ongoing commitment to social justice programs, the messages "It Takes All of Us" and "End Racism" will be stenciled on all end zone borders for home openers, the league office informed clubs in a memo Monday obtained by ESPN._​​_The two messages of inclusion, which will be stenciled on opposite end zones during kickoff week, are key elements of the league's broader, multifaceted rollout intended to highlight its efforts to support diversity and inclusion while the new season begins._​​_The end zone messages demonstrate "how football and the NFL brings people together to work as one and use our example and our actions to help conquer racism," the memo reads. The memo also confirms that players will have the option to wear helmet decals honoring victims of systemic racism._​​_"Each player will have the option to honor an individual by displaying that person's name via a decal on the back of their helmet," the memo reads. "Players will be offered a list of names and short biographical information to help guide their decision-making, however, they can also select a victim of systemic racism who is not represented on this list." If coaches desire, they can honor victims of systemic racism by wearing patches on their hats._​​_Additionally, the league will recognize essential workers on the front lines of the COVID-19 pandemic._​


I refuse to watch MLB and and the NBA now will include the NFL why I will not pay to have a Black Joe Biden message to me go to Russia if ya do not like living in the USA leave


----------



## Taz (Aug 3, 2020)

fbj said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You know that from personal experience?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

fbj said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


all other sports were created for pussies to soft to play rugby,,,


GIVE BLOOD PLAY RUGB


fbj said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


All other sports were created for pussies to soft to play rugby,,,

"GIVE BLOOD PLAY RUGBY"


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

fbj said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Have you ever thought about acting like an adult and stay on topic or has TDS just taken over your brain?


You made the claim Antifa was just a bunch of entitled brats, and I pointed out Trump is a much better example of "entitlement."





Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father

TDS could just as easily mean Trump Disciple Sickness.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 3, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever thought about acting like an adult and stay on topic or has TDS just taken over your brain?
> ...


So when are the indictments coming down?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2020)

Correll said:


> racism is primarily an idea. asking me what i have done to believe that i don't hold an idea,


Which actions, if any, have you ever taken to make someone believe you are either a racist or not?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 3, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > racism is primarily an idea. asking me what i have done to believe that i don't hold an idea,
> ...


That went right over your head, obviously.  Why should anyone have to prove they aren't a racist?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> So when are the indictments coming down?


As soon as he leaves the White House.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 3, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > So when are the indictments coming down?
> ...


No wonder you're so misinformed.  You have a subscription to a fantasy newspaper.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever thought about acting like an adult and stay on topic or has TDS just taken over your brain?
> ...



 At least you have a reason to live, waiting for Trump to be indicted. If he broke the law then he needs to be held accountable, just like anyone else in America, however made up charges rarely stick.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> No wonder you're so misinformed. You have a subscription to a fantasy newspaper.







Keeping conspiracy theories alive amid coronavirus


----------



## Pilot1 (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > i was especially heartened by the rise in lower end wages. very exciting. i hope when the pandemic ends, those trends resume.
> ...



What inflation you idiot?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> So where is the proof that capitalism causes war?


*All around you.
Apparently you don't care?*




Why does Capitalism lead to war?

"Each war ends in a settlement, a new division of the world between the powers, but these agreements never hold. 

"Capitalism is a system locked into relentless production, and this develops unevenly — some capitalist states will grow more quickly than others, and demand a re-division of the world to favour them.

*"This analysis of imperialism as 'the method of competition between state capitalist trusts' was true of the First World War, and the 1920s and 1930s confirmed it at a new level." *

"The unprecedented economic crisis of the period drove each national capital to turn to increasing degrees of state intervention and direction along with protectionism and closed trading blocks."


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > So where is the proof that capitalism causes war?
> ...


Are we to assume that all your quotes are by Henry Ford?  If so, that's one man's opinion.  Henry Ford isn't the final authority on capitalism or war.  He didn't even have a college diploma.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > So where is the proof that capitalism causes war?
> ...


Somewhere else I read Progs accusing Henry Ford of being a bigot and a racist. And you have a good life as an American for us keeping our borders closed for products.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> We don't "believe" it. We know it. The founders are self admitted Marxists. Their only desire is destruction, murder and assault.


https://blacklivesmatter.com/what-w...TvcR5xHh6UDOx1n989MQ5MtdvZjXl5PtOgshmat6TiaVv

"We acknowledge, respect, and celebrate differences and commonalities.

"We work vigorously for freedom and justice for Black people and, by extension, all people.

"We intentionally build and nurture a beloved community that is bonded together through a beautiful struggle that is restorative, not depleting.

*"We are unapologetically Black in our positioning. In affirming that Black Lives Matter, we need not qualify our position. To love and desire freedom and justice for ourselves is a prerequisite for wanting the same for others.*

"We see ourselves as part of the global Black family, and we are aware of the different ways we are impacted or privileged as Black people who exist in different parts of the world."


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't "believe" it. We know it. The founders are self admitted Marxists. Their only desire is destruction, murder and assault.
> ...


"Pigs in a blanket.  Fry them like bacon."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Rome was an example of capitalism? Are you serious? Capitalism has only been around since about 1780.


Rome was an example of a global reserve currency.
Capitalism is four to five hundred years old.

History of capitalism - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> No. Their job is to entertain their fans, not preach at them. The former is what they get paid for.


Are they required to leave their First Amendment rights in the locker room? If watching the NFL makes you feel like a racist...don't watch.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Do you actually expect anyone to swallow their propaganda? No, it only proves that they are lying douchebags.


It proves you're a racist without the courage to admit your sin.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> No it hasn't turd. If I point a gun at someone and pull the trigger, I have committed murder. The gun isn't responsible.


How about the capitalist who earned a profit on the gun's sale?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Why would you have to accomplish anything to prove you aren't a racist? Why would anyone need to prove they aren't racists?


Have you ever committed a racist action or spoken a racist trope?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Got a link for your 30% stat?


*As I recall Kevin Phillips made that claim in his 1969 book:*

How the Republican Majority Emerged

"In July 1969, Kevin Phillips, a 28-year-old staffer in the Nixon White House and special assistant to Attorney General John Mitchell, published a book boldly titled _The Emerging Republican Majority_. 

"For nearly four decades, the Democratic Party’s New Deal coalition had dominated American politics. But in the book, Phillips argued that the old order had come to an end, and that a new conservative era was in the offing.

"Nearly 500 pages long and filled with facts, figures, and maps, _The Emerging Republican Majority_ contended that the GOP needed to move beyond its traditional base in the Northeast and reach out to white voters in the South and Southwest—a region Phillips dubbed the 'Sun Belt'—and in suburbs across the nation with polarizing appeals on racial and social issues."


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Instead of "Critics of capitalism" you should have just said "Marxists."


Very few have ever understood capitalism as well as Marx.

https://finance.townhall.com/columnists/rogermckinney/2018/02/09/marx-understood-benefits-of-capitalism-more-than-modern-socialists-do-n2446839


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of "Critics of capitalism" you should have just said "Marxists."
> ...


Marx didn't understand it, so your claim is obviously false.  Many of Marx's theories are logically impossible, like the labor theory of value.  I'll bet you don't understand why it's wrong.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Prove it, asshole.


*Start here:

"T*HE Grand Old Party still lay buried under the debris of the latest Democratic landslide 1964—when a young, self‐taught ethnologist named Kevin Phillips emerged from his charts and maps to avow to skeptical hearers that just around the corner was an inevi table cycle of Republican dominance that would begin in the late nine teen‐sixties and prosper until the advent of the 21st century. 

"To the pure of heart it all sounded spooky and a bit repugnant* because it was premised on the alleged hostility of Irishmen, Italians and Poles, whose ethnic traits were conservative, toward Jews, Negroes and affluent Yankees, whom history had made liberal. *

"There were more of the former and they were ineluctably trending Republican." 

Nixon's Southern strategy

*Can you say "southern strategy"?*


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it, asshole.
> ...


So?  Why is the labor theory of value wrong?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever thought about acting like an adult and stay on topic or has TDS just taken over your brain?
> ...


Pooper actually does have a point george that your not on topic but in his usual biased arrogant sad self,he fails to say the same thing to bripat who is just as much equally guilty of that which demonstrates as always,his hypocrisy.

That’s comedy gold that pooper says YOU need to grow up when he can NEVER admit he is ever wrong and won’t grow up always ignoring facts that the patriots are cheaters and his hero’s shady brady and Belicheat cannot achieve greatness without cheating,talk about someone who needs to grow up,hee hee,oh my the irony,comedy gold.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 4, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Got a link for your 30% stat?
> ...



So do you have a link to your 30% claim? I’m not seeing anything other than an opinion.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 4, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Still have me on ignore? Lol! You lie so easily.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > racism is primarily an idea. asking me what i have done to believe that i don't hold an idea,
> ...




i have never taken any actions with the intent of conforming to other people's ideas on whether or not i hold an idea. 

to that question, i say, they can all go fuck themselves.  


this country has had a bi-partisan consensus on anti-racism, since before i was born.


those that are still going around acting like the segregationists are a major power bloc, can go fuck themselves.


anyone that wants to call people names, based on complete and utter bullshit, can go fuck themselves.


anyone that thinks that can just assume ism, on people and try to put on them the responsibility of them proving themselves innocent, can go fuck themselves.


do you get my point here?


now, i know you will cut all of this, down to almost nothing to dodge my point, and make up some shit to try to throw against the wall to see if it will stick.


here is a new point for you.


if you cannot defend your positions, without calling the other side wacist, like a retarded child, 


then you cannot defend your position, at all. 


which means that your position is the wrong position.


and on some level you know it, or you would at least try.



so, if that is your game, you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




because vile lefties want to push the idea of white people being assumed wacist, unless they prove their innocence.


they are vile scum like that.


hints of maoism in george's communism.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2020)

Correll said:


> yeah, we were talking about some stupid claims you made about trump. i pointed out how they were stupi


Your pathetic idiocy about Trump looking out for the interests of the nation goes beyond stupid, as usual. He's a retarded con man who is primarily responsible for the unnecessary deaths of 150,000 citizens of the nation:


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, we were talking about some stupid claims you made about trump. i pointed out how they were stupi
> ...





you were a raving anti-trumper before the pademic hit, so when you pretend that is why you are against him, is just you being a filthy liar.


----------

